# Links in signature... renaming them....



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm no whiz when it comes to computers....  I finally figured out how to add a link to my signature...  Now I want to "rename" the link to something that makes sense.... So.... I read threads on this forum and lo and behold, I renamed the roll call link after 5 or six tries... Yipee.... Now I can't figure out what or how I did it.....  I need to rename the calculator link and the build link....   After 1/2 hour stumbling through those rename attempts, I give up....  

Who can give explicit pictures so idiot Dave can rename them...   

+++++++++++++++++++++








DaveOmak
OTBS Member






 
*online*

3,471 Posts. Joined 11/2010
Location: Omak,Washington,U.S.A.
Reputation: 29

Dave......  If you need help with something I posted..... PM me..... I'll do my best to answer your questions..... O.T.B.S. #239  |  NRA LIfe Member  |    When I got here I was a dummy...I learned quite a bit...I am still a dummy...only smarter.. Roll Call  ++http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html  ++ http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Dave, this is the way I do it:

First click "Source" in the upper left corner, then type this or (save it in a Word Doc and just paste it)  <ahref=""></a>

In between the quotes ("") paste your link and in between the arrows (><) type what you want it renamed to, then click the "Source" button again and it should be there.

There is probably an easier way but this is the only way I know to do it.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave, Thanks.... I was reading your thread about doing this...  somewhere I got lost and confused...  I do not know how I got "roll call" to work..... Honest.....  Even a blind squirrel.............    Dave


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2012)

<a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call">Roll Call </a></span>  </span><span style="font-size:11px;">

<a href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker">Smoker Design</a>   </span>

<a href="http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html" style="font-size: 11px; ">Pit Calculator</a>

Thanks Dave....  I got the sig lines edited...  It doesn't make sense to me yet... All the lines are different but they work....


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 12, 2012)

yea I don't understand any of that computer language stuff either but I'm glad you got it working!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, I tried this to make a link to Foiling Juice. From your info I would type... <ahref="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj"> Foiling Juice <a/>

I have tried this several times and it will put the words Foiling Juice but does not create a link. Maybe I am typing in the wrong place. I put it between the <P> highlighted in Red Below, is this incorrect?

<p>
 <strong>If you ask me a question and you don't hear back in 12 hours...Send a PM!...</strong></p>
<p>
  </p>
<p>
 <strong>The really Great Recipes are worth Sharing...All the rest are Secret!...</strong></p>
<p>
  </p>
<p>
 OTBS # 245</p>
<p>
 Premier Member</p>
<p>
 YAWYE Member...</p>
<p>
 MES 40 w/ AMNPS</p>
<p>
 MAV 732</p>
<p>
  </p>
<p>
  </p>


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2012)

Dave, check out my signature line........ You have created a monster .......  

JJ..... Did you get it working ????  I may have found a secret...  After clicking edit my signature and clicking source.... go to the end of the line of computer stuff... hit the space bar a couple times.... type what Dave said.. <a href=""></a>..... have the links you want to move to your signature opened on other tabs.... right click on one and copy... return to your signature and right click and paste between the ""... click between the >< and type the new name....  then click on source... then preview... then save....  

At my age.... (comments welcome)... I think the number of steps got confusing... and at least for now it works for me....  check in next week and we will see what I have forgotten....  Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ok, I tried this to make a link to Foiling Juice. From your info I would type... *<ahref="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj"> Foiling Juice <a/>*
> 
> I have tried this several times and it will put the words Foiling Juice but does not create a link. Maybe I am typing in the wrong place. I put it between the <P> highlighted in Red


That looks correct JJ except there should be a space between the "a" and "h" at the beginning.

I have seen sometimes when I copy/paste the link it adds extra quotation marks and the words show up in brown like a link but it doesn't link, if it did that goes back to "source" and get rid of the extra quotes. If that doesn't make sense let me know and I will try and put together some screen shots to explain it better.

Dave, your sig is going to look like Pops or Eric's pretty soon!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 16, 2012)

There's a much easier way to do this, guys, unless I'm completely off the mark and aren't understanding your situation...

If you already have a link in your sig line, but want to rename it:

just right click the link;

select "copy link location";

delete the link from your sig line;

type in new name and highlight it;

click "insert link" tool (on tool bar just to the right of center);

paste old link location and submit;

***to check if you did it correctly, just mouse over your embedded link and read the page location on the bottom left of y0our browser frame.

BTW, if you want to save yourself some time when looking to embed a link from a thread on your "recent activities" page, or "threads started" page, just copy the link location from the "first post" dialog to the right, instead of directly from the thread title, just to be sure. If it's a thread you posted in, the last post may be what appears from the thread title link, and may cause who ever clicks on this link to have to scroll up to reach the first post, or click the page button to reach the first page, if there are more than one page of posts...been there.

Don't forget to use multiple tabs on your browser (right click the links and select "open to new tab") so you can switch back and forth on your browser pages without waiting for them to reload...saves band-width and time, especially with a dial-up ISP.

Eric


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 16, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> There's a much easier way to do this, guys, unless I'm completely off the mark and aren't understanding your situation...
> 
> If you already have a link in your sig line, but want to rename it:
> 
> ...


Eric, I tried this but am not getting what you said, I can't get past the first step.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I figured it out, Thanks Eric, I knew there would be an easier way!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah, my bad...

I forgot to mention, after you select "copy link location", then you click "edit signature" and proceed from there.

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2012)

If you already have a link in your sig line, but want to rename it:

just right click the link;

select "copy link location";

click "edit signature";

delete the link from your sig line;

type in new name and highlight it;

click "insert link" tool (on tool bar just to the right of center);

paste old link location and submit;

I did edit your above steps.... Now to copy and print and maybe put it in my "signature line".....   Dave


----------

